# "Bewusst zahlungswillig"



## dvill (30 April 2004)

Im Dialercenter stehen teilweise auch Beiträge mit Tiefgang

Leseproben:



> Im Zuge der Überregulierung der Dialer, schwindender Akzeptanz der Zahlungmethode, Zunahme der DSL User, dialerfeindlichen Antivirenprogramme und anderen Faktoren sind meiner Meinung nach alternative Lösungen gefragt.





> Ich habe lange im Netz gesucht und bin bei www.simcash.de auf eine interessante Lösung gestossen. Allerdings sieht die Website etwas unaktuell aus, scheinbar hat sich dieses System bisher nicht gegen den Dialer durchsetzen können.
> 
> Es ist ein einfaches Ticketsystem das per SMS bezahlt und per Telefonrechnung abgerechnet wird. *Das setzt natürlich ein faires Preis-Leistungsmodell voraus*, also keine 120 EUR für 60 min, sonden vielleicht 10 EUR für 30 min., denn der User muss *"bewußt zahlungswillig"* das Handy in die Hand nehmen um zu bezahlen. Wenn der Content stimmt, werden sich die User vielleicht nicht so "abgezockt" fühlen und sich bewußt ein 2. oder 3. Mal ein Ticket kaufen.
> 
> ...


Die Analyse ist durchaus gelungen. Es bleibt zu befürchten, dass die Drückerkollegen den IQ-Test, das Gesagte verstehen zu können, nicht bestehen werden.

Die zentrale Aussage ist, dass "Dialerkunden" eben nicht die Hürde der "bewussten Zahlungswilligkeit" überspringen müssen.

Dietmar Vill


----------

